# Do whiskers grow back?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

They do grow back, unfortunately for us old, blind exhibitors who have a devil of a time seeing them to remove them.  While your method is tempting, I'll stick to whisker whackers. :bowl:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

They definitely grow back  And yeah, the older I get, the less likely I am to remove them (except for the Crested, whose face gets shaved anyway!)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> They definitely grow back  And yeah, the older I get, the less likely I am to remove them (except for the Crested, whose face gets shaved anyway!)


Honestly, I wish it would be prohibited to do so, because then I wouldn't. But, I prefer the way they look without when in the ring, so until the Whisker Police tell me "STOP! In the name of the law!" I'm trimming them.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh yes, they do! I trim them weekly on my dogs.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

JoshNy said:


> We had a birthday party for my brother and before blowing out the candles, Gabby came to investigate and sniffed a candle. I pulled her away right as she got to it, but she burnt a bunch of whiskers off and the ends curled up. I put a wet rag on it for a bit but I think she was more scared then hurt, just from me yelling and yanking her back so fast.
> 
> Note to self, don't set cake full of burning candles where the dogs can sniff them :doh:
> 
> Anyone else ever have a dog get too close to a candle(s)?



Yup, whiskers grow back. Note to self; be VERY careful when lighting the BBQ!:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have never trimmed my dogs' unless one is extremely long and noticeable.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

The grow back it seems like there is always one over one eye and one on one side of the mouth that grow at twice the rate as the others.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra's was trimmed when we got her, I have since let them grow back because of lack of knowledge.
If I were to trim them, what would I use?
Sorry I'm really a novice about this type of thing.
She's much nicer to snuggle without them.
Karen


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I learn something new every day. I thought about this question. I guess thats why I am here


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Weird, our groomer takes some of them off and they do grow back. I can't imagine cutting them off though except for show dogs. I love his whiskers!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

JoshNy said:


> We had a birthday party for my brother and before blowing out the candles, Gabby came to investigate and sniffed a candle. I pulled her away right as she got to it, but she burnt a bunch of whiskers off and the ends curled up. I put a wet rag on it for a bit but I think she was more scared then hurt, just from me yelling and yanking her back so fast.
> 
> Note to self, don't set cake full of burning candles where the dogs can sniff them :doh:
> 
> Anyone else ever have a dog get too close to a candle(s)?


Gosh, I hope she got her wish :crossfing


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

There's no need to trim them- unless you either show the dog or just like them better without them. But if you want to leave them, by all means do! 

I just think they're prickly and not attractive, so I trim 'em.


----------

